# softreset failed (device not ready)

## BloodyIron

I'm running the following mobo ( http://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/PID-MX23549(ME).aspx ) with a Phenom II 920

I recently installed gentoo, and finally got it up and running (cflag issues) but now my boot is taking forever (stalls at a point for apprx 5 mins) unless i hit a key.

The line AFTER I hit the key is "ata1: softreset failed (device not ready)"

This happens in IDE or AHCI mode for the controller. All devices are SATA, no IDE devices.

What am I doing wrong?

I tried removing HPET, to no avail.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Post your kernel .config and your /etc/fstab file as well as the results of lspci -n, cat /proc/cpuinfo, and lsusb. I'll take a look and rule out possible kernel-related issues. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## BloodyIron

```
#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.27-gentoo-r8

# Wed Apr 15 20:16:51 2009

#

CONFIG_64BIT=y

# CONFIG_X86_32 is not set

CONFIG_X86_64=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/x86_64_defconfig"

# CONFIG_GENERIC_LOCKBREAK is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FAST_CMPXCHG_LOCAL=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_GPIO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_AOUT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_64_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

# CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR is not set

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=17

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_GROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USER_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR is not set

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2 is not set

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_MARKERS=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CLK is not set

CONFIG_PROC_PAGE_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT is not set

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

CONFIG_BLOCK_COMPAT=y

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NOTIFIERS=y

CONFIG_CLASSIC_RCU=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VSMP is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

CONFIG_MK8=y

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_MPSC is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_BYTES=64

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=64

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_HPET_TIMER=y

CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_GART_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_CALGARY_IOMMU_ENABLED_BY_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_AMD_IOMMU=y

CONFIG_SWIOTLB=y

CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER=y

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_SCHED_SMT is not set

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_MICROCODE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

CONFIG_NUMA=y

CONFIG_K8_NUMA=y

CONFIG_X86_64_ACPI_NUMA=y

CONFIG_NODES_SPAN_OTHER_NODES=y

# CONFIG_NUMA_EMU is not set

CONFIG_NODES_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

# CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM=y

CONFIG_NEED_MULTIPLE_NODES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMORY_PRESENT=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC is not set

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_EXTREME=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_VMEMMAP=y

#

# Memory hotplug is currently incompatible with Software Suspend

#

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

CONFIG_MIGRATION=y

CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

CONFIG_MMU_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW_64K=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PAT is not set

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x200000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_EARLY_PFN_TO_NID=y

#

# Power management options

#

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_HEADER=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_BAY is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_NUMA=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

CONFIG_DMAR=y

CONFIG_DMAR_GFX_WA=y

CONFIG_DMAR_FLOPPY_WA=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_MSI=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_K8_NB=y

# CONFIG_PCCARD is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_IA32_EMULATION=y

# CONFIG_IA32_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_COMPAT_FOR_U64_ALIGNMENT=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_BIC is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_MARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

#

# Wireless

#

# CONFIG_CFG80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_EEPROM_93CX6 is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

# CONFIG_ENCLOSURE_SERVICES is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_XP is not set

# CONFIG_HP_ILO is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_GRU is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

# CONFIG_IDE is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP=y

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX is not set

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

#

# Enable only one of the two stacks, unless you know what you are doing

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=y

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_PCILYNX is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394 is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET is not set

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

CONFIG_R8169=y

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

# CONFIG_TIGON3 is not set

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_NETDEV_10000 is not set

# CONFIG_TR is not set

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI_LEDS is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

# CONFIG_FDDI is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD=y

CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD_FF=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

CONFIG_GAMEPORT=y

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_NS558 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_L4 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT_FM801 is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_COMPUTONE is not set

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_DIGIEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT is not set

# CONFIG_N_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_RISCOM8 is not set

# CONFIG_SPECIALIX is not set

# CONFIG_SX is not set

# CONFIG_RIO is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Graphics adapter I2C/DDC channel drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_VOODOO3 is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

#

# Miscellaneous I2C Chip support

#

# CONFIG_DS1682 is not set

# CONFIG_AT24 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EEPROM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCF8575 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCA9539 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6875 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TSL2550 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2760 is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ITCO_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_SSB is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

#

# Multimedia core support

#

CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2_COMMON=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_ALLOW_V4L1=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_MEDIA=m

#

# Multimedia drivers

#

# CONFIG_MEDIA_ATTACH is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER=m

# CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_CUSTOMIZE is not set

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_SIMPLE=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA8290=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TDA9887=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5761=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_TEA5767=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_MT20XX=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC2028=m

CONFIG_MEDIA_TUNER_XC5000=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L2=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_V4L1=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_GEN=m

CONFIG_VIDEOBUF_DMA_SG=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_BTCX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVEEPROM=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TUNER=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CAPTURE_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ADV_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_HELPER_CHIPS_AUTO=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_IR_I2C=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_TVAUDIO=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_MSP3400=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CS53L32A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_M52790=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8775=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_WM8739=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_VP27SMPX=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA711X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA717X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX25840=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX2341X=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7127=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64031A=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_UPD64083=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_VIVI is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_BT848 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CPIA2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5246A is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA5249 is not set

# CONFIG_TUNER_3036 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_STRADIS is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_ZORAN is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SAA7134 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_MXB is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DPC is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_ORION is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_HEXIUM_GEMINI is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_ALSA=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_CX88_BLACKBIRD=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_IVTV=m

CONFIG_VIDEO_FB_IVTV=m

# CONFIG_VIDEO_CAFE_CCIC is not set

CONFIG_V4L_USB_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_USB_VIDEO_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GSPCA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_PVRUSB2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_EM28XX is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_USBVISION is not set

# CONFIG_USB_VICAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IBMCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KONICAWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_QUICKCAM_MESSENGER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ET61X251 is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OVCAMCHIP is not set

# CONFIG_USB_W9968CF is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OV511 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SE401 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SN9C102 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STV680 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZC0301 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PWC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZR364XX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STKWEBCAM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_S2255 is not set

# CONFIG_SOC_CAMERA is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_SH_MOBILE_CEU is not set

CONFIG_RADIO_ADAPTERS=y

# CONFIG_RADIO_GEMTEK_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAXIRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_RADIO_MAESTRO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DSBR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SI470X is not set

# CONFIG_DAB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

CONFIG_DRM=m

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I830 is not set

CONFIG_DRM_I915=m

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING=y

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_EFI=y

# CONFIG_FB_IMAC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CORGI is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=256

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_DETECT_PRIMARY is not set

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_LOGO=y

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_MONO is not set

# CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_LOGO_LINUX_CLUT224=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=y

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AC97_POWER_SAVE is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ATIHDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=y

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_AC97_BUS=y

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK=y

CONFIG_HID_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_THRUSTMASTER_FF=y

CONFIG_ZEROPLUS_FF=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_EDAC=y

#

# Reporting subsystems

#

# CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

#

# DMA Devices

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set

# CONFIG_UIO is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND=y

CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT=y

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

# CONFIG_XFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

CONFIG_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_QUOTA_NETLINK_INTERFACE=y

# CONFIG_PRINT_QUOTA_WARNING is not set

# CONFIG_QFMT_V1 is not set

CONFIG_QFMT_V2=y

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_ACL=y

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=y

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_NTFS_RW=y

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_VMCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_HUGETLBFS=y

CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ECRYPT_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_NETWORK_FILESYSTEMS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL=y

CONFIG_NFS_V4=y

CONFIG_ROOT_NFS=y

# CONFIG_NFSD is not set

CONFIG_LOCKD=y

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_NFS_ACL_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC_GSS=y

CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5=y

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH=y

CONFIG_CIFS_UPCALL=y

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL=y

CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION=y

CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL=y

# CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="utf8"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ASCII=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_WARN_DEPRECATED=y

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_FRAME_WARN=2048

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_FS=y

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

# CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS=y

CONFIG_TIMER_STATS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_OBJECTS is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG_ON is not set

# CONFIG_SLUB_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_LOCK_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_WRITECOUNT is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_MEMORY_INIT=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SG is not set

CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_BOOT_PRINTK_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_KPROBES_SANITY_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_BACKTRACE_SELF_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_LKDTM is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

# CONFIG_LATENCYTOP is not set

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL_CHECK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_FTRACE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DYNAMIC_FTRACE=y

# CONFIG_FTRACE is not set

# CONFIG_IRQSOFF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SYSPROF_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_SCHED_TRACER is not set

# CONFIG_CONTEXT_SWITCH_TRACER is not set

CONFIG_PROVIDE_OHCI1394_DMA_INIT=y

# CONFIG_SAMPLES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_KGDB=y

# CONFIG_KGDB is not set

# CONFIG_STRICT_DEVMEM is not set

CONFIG_X86_VERBOSE_BOOTUP=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW=y

CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PTDUMP is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA=y

# CONFIG_DIRECT_GBPAGES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA_TEST is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_NX_TEST=m

# CONFIG_IOMMU_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMIOTRACE is not set

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0X80=0

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_0XED=1

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_UDELAY=2

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_TYPE_NONE=3

CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0X80=y

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_0XED is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_UDELAY is not set

# CONFIG_IO_DELAY_NONE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IO_DELAY_TYPE=0

CONFIG_DEBUG_BOOT_PARAMS=y

# CONFIG_CPA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_OPTIMIZE_INLINING is not set

#

# Security options

#

CONFIG_KEYS=y

CONFIG_KEYS_DEBUG_PROC_KEYS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_NETWORK_XFRM is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES=y

# CONFIG_SECURITY_ROOTPLUG is not set

CONFIG_SECURITY_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=65536

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_BOOTPARAM_VALUE=1

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DISABLE=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_DEVELOP=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_AVC_STATS=y

CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_CHECKREQPROT_VALUE=1

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_ENABLE_SECMARK_DEFAULT is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SELINUX_POLICYDB_VERSION_MAX is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY_SMACK is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

#

# Crypto core or helper

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AEAD=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AUTHENC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Authenticated Encryption with Associated Data

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GCM is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEQIV is not set

#

# Block modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTR is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CTS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XTS is not set

#

# Hash modes

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

#

# Digest

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD128 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD160 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_RMD320 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

#

# Ciphers

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SALSA20_X86_64 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SEED is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_X86_64 is not set

#

# Compression

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LZO is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HW=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_HIFN_795X is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KVM=y

CONFIG_VIRTUALIZATION=y

CONFIG_KVM=y

# CONFIG_KVM_INTEL is not set

CONFIG_KVM_AMD=y

CONFIG_KVM_TRACE=y

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_VIRTIO_BALLOON is not set

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_FIRST_BIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_FIND_NEXT_BIT=y

# CONFIG_CRC_CCITT is not set

# CONFIG_CRC16 is not set

CONFIG_CRC_T10DIF=y

CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

# CONFIG_CRC7 is not set

# CONFIG_LIBCRC32C is not set

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y
```

----------

## BloodyIron

```
/dev/sda1      /boot      ext3      noauto,noatime   1 2

/dev/sda3      /      ext3      noatime      0 1

/dev/sda2      none      swap      sw      0 0

/dev/cdrom      /mnt/cdrom   auto      noauto,ro   0 0

```

----------

## BloodyIron

```
00:00.0 0600: 1022:9600

00:01.0 0604: 1022:9602

00:0a.0 0604: 1022:9609

00:11.0 0106: 1002:4390

00:12.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:12.1 0c03: 1002:4398

00:12.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:13.0 0c03: 1002:4397

00:13.1 0c03: 1002:4398

00:13.2 0c03: 1002:4396

00:14.0 0c05: 1002:4385 (rev 3a)

00:14.1 0101: 1002:439c

00:14.2 0403: 1002:4383

00:14.3 0601: 1002:439d

00:14.4 0604: 1002:4384

00:14.5 0c03: 1002:4399

00:18.0 0600: 1022:1200

00:18.1 0600: 1022:1201

00:18.2 0600: 1022:1202

00:18.3 0600: 1022:1203

00:18.4 0600: 1022:1204

01:05.0 0300: 1002:9610

01:05.1 0403: 1002:960f

02:00.0 0200: 10ec:8168 (rev 02)

03:0e.0 0c00: 104c:8024
```

----------

## BloodyIron

```
processor   : 0

vendor_id   : AuthenticAMD

cpu family   : 16

model      : 4

model name   : AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 920 Processor

stepping   : 2

cpu MHz      : 2800.000

cache size   : 512 KB

physical id   : 0

siblings   : 4

core id      : 0

cpu cores   : 4

apicid      : 0

initial apicid   : 0

fpu      : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level   : 5

wp      : yes

flags      : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush mmx fxsr sse sse2 ht syscall nx mmxext fxsr_opt pdpe1gb rdtscp lm 3dnowext 3dnow constant_tsc rep_good nopl pni monitor cx16 popcnt lahf_lm cmp_legacy svm extapic cr8_legacy abm sse4a misalignsse 3dnowprefetch osvw ibs skinit wdt

bogomips   : 5611.94

TLB size   : 1024 4K pages

clflush size   : 64

cache_alignment   : 64

address sizes   : 48 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management: ts ttp tm stc 100mhzsteps hwpstate

```

----------

## BloodyIron

```
Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002  

Bus 004 Device 003: ID 046d:c03d Logitech, Inc. 

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001  

```

----------

## BloodyIron

Sorry for taking so long, I knew this would be a big dump of info so I held off until I had time I could commit to doing it right. Thanks if you can help me out.  :Smile: 

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Not a problem. Love your handle. It makes me think of Motörhead for some reason. 

Anyway, I did find enough in your kernel to make me concerned. You had lots of things set up to make your system unstable (mostly group CPU, and such). I therefore opted to start with one of my kernel seeds so you had a stable base. 

If your problems remain, it's likely you have a hardware issue...either an interface, drive or cable issue. Let's see how things work with a known stable kernel.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory ( /usr/src/linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r8 ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Also, let me know whether or not your problem leaves. Also also, you shouldn't invoke optical drives in /etc/fstab. This causes problems with the hal/dbus system, and does prevent automounting.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## BloodyIron

Are there any issues with just renaming it to say .config.bak1?

Most of my configuration is either default, or following the general install manual for amd64 on gentoo.org. Are there better manuals/practices I should follow?

Just to clarify, I am trying to get this system as a bit of a multipurpose machine. I want it to run a mythbackend and frontend, handling 2-3+ tuners (allocating 2 of the 4 processor threads or so). As well as juggling some torrents, a windows VM, and probably a Team Fortress 2 server. So I really need a VM environment (xen, vmware, virtualbox; something). Am I even able to do this with ati-drivers? (I've had a few issues with those too) Am I asking for too much in terms of how to get this configured?

----------

## pappy_mcfae

 *BloodyIron wrote:*   

> Are there any issues with just renaming it to say .config.bak1?

 

as long as the file name isn't .config or .config.old, I don't think it much matters. If I were to do it, I'd probably cp .config config.txt, follow that with the make mrproper (it won't touch config.txt), then copy in the .config I set up.

 *Quote:*   

> Most of my configuration is either default, or following the general install manual for amd64 on gentoo.org. Are there better manuals/practices I should follow?

 

I have yet to sit down and put together a document about how I set up a kernel, so it can't be me...  :Smile:  For me, I learned by the seat of my pants...crashing computers left and right, until I figured out some really basic settings that are good for general purpose operations. I put those settings into my kernel seeds, then use the seeds to set up my own kernels.

 *Quote:*   

> Just to clarify, I am trying to get this system as a bit of a multipurpose machine. I want it to run a mythbackend and frontend, handling 2-3+ tuners (allocating 2 of the 4 processor threads or so). As well as juggling some torrents, a windows VM, and probably a Team Fortress 2 server. So I really need a VM environment (xen, vmware, virtualbox; something). Am I even able to do this with ati-drivers? (I've had a few issues with those too) Am I asking for too much in terms of how to get this configured?

 

The only way you're going to find out is to do it. As long as you have the CPU and memory real estate, I don't see why you couldn't get all those things happening with your machine. As for ATI drivers, I remain blissfully unaware of their foibles, so someone else would have to answer that one for you.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## BloodyIron

It's still doing the same. You'll see a part where it waits about 102 seconds. This is what I was saying earlier. It waits i think 5 minutes to time out unless I hit something on the keyboard.

Here is dmesg:

```
[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.27-gentoo-r8 (root@asteroid) (gcc version 4.3.2 (Gentoo 4.3.2-r3 p1.6, pie-10.1.5) ) #1 SMP PREEMPT Fri Apr 24 08:33:44 MDT 2009

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x1024-32@60

[    0.000000] KERNEL supported cpus:

[    0.000000]   Intel GenuineIntel

[    0.000000]   AMD AuthenticAMD

[    0.000000]   Centaur CentaurHauls

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f800 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000afde0000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afde0000 - 00000000afde3000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afde3000 - 00000000afdf0000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000afdf0000 - 00000000afe00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000130000000 (usable)

[    0.000000] DMI 2.4 present.

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x130000 max_arch_pfn = 0x3ffffffff

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0xafde0 max_arch_pfn = 0x3ffffffff

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 00afc00000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  00afc00000 - 00afde0000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to afde0000 @ 8000-d000

[    0.000000] last_map_addr: afde0000 end: afde0000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping

[    0.000000]  0100000000 - 0130000000 page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 130000000 @ b000-11000

[    0.000000] last_map_addr: 130000000 end: 130000000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000F7180, 0014 (r0 GBT   )

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDT AFDE3000, 0038 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP AFDE3040, 0074 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT AFDE30C0, 6467 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI     1000 MSFT  3000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS AFDE0000, 0040

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT AFDE9600, 088C (r1 PTLTD  POWERNOW        1  LTP        1)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET AFDE9EC0, 0038 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU       98)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG AFDE9F00, 003C (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC AFDE9540, 0084 (r1 GBT    GBTUACPI 42302E31 GBTU  1010101)

[    0.000000] (6 early reservations) ==> bootmem [0000000000 - 0130000000]

[    0.000000]   #0 [0000000000 - 0000001000]   BIOS data page ==> [0000000000 - 0000001000]

[    0.000000]   #1 [0000006000 - 0000008000]       TRAMPOLINE ==> [0000006000 - 0000008000]

[    0.000000]   #2 [0000200000 - 00008fa5a8]    TEXT DATA BSS ==> [0000200000 - 00008fa5a8]

[    0.000000]   #3 [000009f800 - 0000100000]    BIOS reserved ==> [000009f800 - 0000100000]

[    0.000000]   #4 [0000008000 - 000000b000]          PGTABLE ==> [0000008000 - 000000b000]

[    0.000000]   #5 [000000b000 - 000000c000]          PGTABLE ==> [000000b000 - 000000c000]

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [ffff8800000f5800] 000f5800

[    0.000000]  [ffffe20000000000-ffffe200043fffff] PMD -> [ffff880028200000-ffff88002c5fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000000 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   DMA32    0x00001000 -> 0x00100000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00100000 -> 0x00130000

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000000 -> 0x0000009f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x000afde0

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00100000 -> 0x00130000

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 916863

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 2052 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 701976 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 193920 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x4008

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 0, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 low level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Setting APIC routing to flat

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x10b9a201 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at b0000000 (gap: afe00000:30200000)

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Allocating 47300 bytes of per cpu data

[    0.000000] NR_CPUS: 8, nr_cpu_ids: 8, nr_node_ids 1

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 897948

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 video=uvesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap,1280x1024-32@60

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Preemptible RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] TSC: PIT calibration confirmed by PMTIMER.

[    0.000000] TSC: using PIT calibration value

[    0.000000] Detected 2805.948 MHz processor.

[    0.000999] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000999] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000999] Dentry cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.000999] Inode-cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

[    0.000999] Checking aperture...

[    0.000999] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000999] Node 0: aperture @ 20000000 size 32 MB

[    0.000999] Aperture pointing to e820 RAM. Ignoring.

[    0.000999] Your BIOS doesn't leave a aperture memory hole

[    0.000999] Please enable the IOMMU option in the BIOS setup

[    0.000999] This costs you 64 MB of RAM

[    0.000999] Mapping aperture over 65536 KB of RAM @ 20000000

[    0.000999] Memory: 3517556k/4980736k available (4192k kernel code, 149120k reserved, 1888k data, 368k init)

[    0.000999] CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

[    0.000999] SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000999] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.001006] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 5611.88 BogoMIPS (lpj=2805944)

[    0.001115] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.001267] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.001315] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.001363] tseg: 00afe00000

[    0.001364] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.001409] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.001460] using C1E aware idle routine

[    0.001514] Freeing SMP alternatives: 29k freed

[    0.001575] ACPI: Core revision 20080609

[    0.009531] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.020159] CPU0: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 920 Processor stepping 02

[    0.020261] Using local APIC timer interrupts.

[    0.020997] APIC timer calibration result 12526557

[    0.020998] Detected 12.526 MHz APIC timer.

[    0.022058] Booting processor 1/1 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5611.99 BogoMIPS (lpj=2805995)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

[    0.093663] CPU1: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 920 Processor stepping 02

[    0.094032] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

[    0.094997] System has AMD C1E enabled

[    0.095019] Booting processor 2/2 ip 6000

[    0.095104] Switch to broadcast mode on CPU1

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#2

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5611.98 BogoMIPS (lpj=2805994)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 2

[    0.166637] CPU2: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 920 Processor stepping 02

[    0.167020] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#2]: passed.

[    0.167990] Switch to broadcast mode on CPU2

[    0.168013] Booting processor 3/3 ip 6000

[    0.000999] Initializing CPU#3

[    0.000999] Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 5612.02 BogoMIPS (lpj=2806010)

[    0.000999] CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.000999] CPU: L2 Cache: 512K (64 bytes/line)

[    0.000999] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.000999] CPU: Processor Core ID: 3

[    0.239631] CPU3: AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 920 Processor stepping 02

[    0.240009] checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#3]: passed.

[    0.240982] Brought up 4 CPUs

[    0.240981] Switch to broadcast mode on CPU3

[    0.241073] Total of 4 processors activated (22447.88 BogoMIPS).

[    0.241211] Switch to broadcast mode on CPU0

[    0.241211] net_namespace: 1504 bytes

[    0.241211] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.241211] No dock devices found.

[    0.241211] node 0 link 0: io port [c000, ffff]

[    0.241211] TOM: 00000000d0000000 aka 3328M

[    0.241211] Fam 10h mmconf [e0000000, e00fffff]

[    0.241211] node 0 link 0: mmio [a0000, bffff]

[    0.241211] node 0 link 0: mmio [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.241211] node 0 link 0: mmio [f0000000, fe02ffff]

[    0.241211] node 0 link 0: mmio [e0000000, e03fffff] ==> [e0100000, e03fffff]

[    0.241211] TOM2: 0000000130000000 aka 4864M

[    0.241211] bus: [00,03] on node 0 link 0

[    0.241211] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.241964] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [a0000, bffff]

[    0.241965] bus: 00 index 2 mmio: [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.241966] bus: 00 index 3 mmio: [e0400000, ffffffff]

[    0.241968] bus: 00 index 4 mmio: [e0100000, e03fffff]

[    0.241969] bus: 00 index 5 mmio: [130000000, fcffffffff]

[    0.241976] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.242030] PCI: MCFG configuration 0: base e0000000 segment 0 buses 0 - 255

[    0.242031] PCI: MCFG area at e0000000 reserved in E820

[    0.245364] PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

[    0.245412] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.247301] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.253197] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.253243] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.253345] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.257031] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

[    0.257031] PCI: 0000:00:00.0 reg 1c 64bit mmio: [e0000000, ffffffff]

[    0.257064] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.257114] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PME# disabled

[    0.257198] PCI: 0000:00:11.0 reg 10 io port: [ff00, ff07]

[    0.257204] PCI: 0000:00:11.0 reg 14 io port: [fe00, fe03]

[    0.257210] PCI: 0000:00:11.0 reg 18 io port: [fd00, fd07]

[    0.257216] PCI: 0000:00:11.0 reg 1c io port: [fc00, fc03]

[    0.257222] PCI: 0000:00:11.0 reg 20 io port: [fb00, fb0f]

[    0.257228] PCI: 0000:00:11.0 reg 24 32bit mmio: [fe02f000, fe02f3ff]

[    0.257275] PCI: 0000:00:12.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fe02e000, fe02efff]

[    0.257324] PCI: 0000:00:12.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fe02d000, fe02dfff]

[    0.257390] PCI: 0000:00:12.2 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fe02c000, fe02c0ff]

[    0.257445] pci 0000:00:12.2: supports D1

[    0.257446] pci 0000:00:12.2: supports D2

[    0.257447] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.257498] pci 0000:00:12.2: PME# disabled

[    0.257565] PCI: 0000:00:13.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fe02b000, fe02bfff]

[    0.257614] PCI: 0000:00:13.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fe02a000, fe02afff]

[    0.257681] PCI: 0000:00:13.2 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fe029000, fe0290ff]

[    0.257736] pci 0000:00:13.2: supports D1

[    0.257737] pci 0000:00:13.2: supports D2

[    0.257738] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.257963] pci 0000:00:13.2: PME# disabled

[    0.258106] PCI: 0000:00:14.1 reg 10 io port: [0, 7]

[    0.258112] PCI: 0000:00:14.1 reg 14 io port: [0, 3]

[    0.258117] PCI: 0000:00:14.1 reg 18 io port: [0, 7]

[    0.258123] PCI: 0000:00:14.1 reg 1c io port: [0, 3]

[    0.258128] PCI: 0000:00:14.1 reg 20 io port: [fa00, fa0f]

[    0.258188] PCI: 0000:00:14.2 reg 10 64bit mmio: [fe024000, fe027fff]

[    0.258232] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.258281] pci 0000:00:14.2: PME# disabled

[    0.258416] PCI: 0000:00:14.5 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fe028000, fe028fff]

[    0.258532] PCI: 0000:01:05.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.258535] PCI: 0000:01:05.0 reg 14 io port: [ee00, eeff]

[    0.258538] PCI: 0000:01:05.0 reg 18 32bit mmio: [fdfe0000, fdfeffff]

[    0.258543] PCI: 0000:01:05.0 reg 24 32bit mmio: [fde00000, fdefffff]

[    0.258555] pci 0000:01:05.0: supports D1

[    0.258556] pci 0000:01:05.0: supports D2

[    0.258568] PCI: 0000:01:05.1 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fdffc000, fdffffff]

[    0.258587] pci 0000:01:05.1: supports D1

[    0.258588] pci 0000:01:05.1: supports D2

[    0.258622] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 io port: [e000, efff]

[    0.258624] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 32bit mmio: [fde00000, fdffffff]

[    0.258627] PCI: bridge 0000:00:01.0 64bit mmio pref: [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.258657] PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 10 io port: [de00, deff]

[    0.258671] PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 18 64bit mmio: [fdaff000, fdafffff]

[    0.258680] PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 20 64bit mmio: [fdae0000, fdaeffff]

[    0.258686] PCI: 0000:02:00.0 reg 30 32bit mmio: [0, ffff]

[    0.258724] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D1

[    0.258725] pci 0000:02:00.0: supports D2

[    0.258726] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.258775] pci 0000:02:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.258857] PCI: bridge 0000:00:0a.0 io port: [d000, dfff]

[    0.258859] PCI: bridge 0000:00:0a.0 32bit mmio: [fdd00000, fddfffff]

[    0.258862] PCI: bridge 0000:00:0a.0 64bit mmio pref: [fda00000, fdafffff]

[    0.258964] PCI: 0000:03:0e.0 reg 10 32bit mmio: [fdcff000, fdcff7ff]

[    0.258972] PCI: 0000:03:0e.0 reg 14 32bit mmio: [fdcf8000, fdcfbfff]

[    0.259033] pci 0000:03:0e.0: supports D1

[    0.259034] pci 0000:03:0e.0: supports D2

[    0.259035] pci 0000:03:0e.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot

[    0.259085] pci 0000:03:0e.0: PME# disabled

[    0.259156] pci 0000:00:14.4: transparent bridge

[    0.259204] PCI: bridge 0000:00:14.4 io port: [c000, cfff]

[    0.259207] PCI: bridge 0000:00:14.4 32bit mmio: [fdc00000, fdcfffff]

[    0.259211] PCI: bridge 0000:00:14.4 32bit mmio pref: [fdb00000, fdbfffff]

[    0.259221] bus 00 -> node 0

[    0.259226] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.259506] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P2P_._PRT]

[    0.259614] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PCEA._PRT]

[    0.259685] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.AGP_._PRT]

[    0.278457] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.279232] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.279671] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.280597] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.281035] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.281471] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.281909] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK0] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.282369] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11) *0, disabled.

[    0.282767] Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

[    0.282966] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.283009] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.284519] pnp 00:09: mem resource (0xe0000000-0xefffffff) overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 3 (0xe0000000-0xffffffff), disabling

[    0.285108] pnp 00:0a: mem resource (0xffff0000-0xffffffff) overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 3 (0xe0000000-0xffffffff), disabling

[    0.285178] pnp 00:0a: mem resource (0xfec00000-0xfec00fff) overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 3 (0xe0000000-0xffffffff), disabling

[    0.285246] pnp 00:0a: mem resource (0xfee00000-0xfee00fff) overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 3 (0xe0000000-0xffffffff), disabling

[    0.285314] pnp 00:0a: mem resource (0xfff80000-0xfffeffff) overlaps 0000:00:00.0 BAR 3 (0xe0000000-0xffffffff), disabling

[    0.285419] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

[    0.285419] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.285419] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.285419] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.285419] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.285968] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.286012] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.286013] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.286013] pci 0000:00:00.0: BAR 3: can't allocate resource

[    0.292960] DMAR:parse DMAR table failure.

[    0.293043] PCI-DMA: Disabling AGP.

[    0.293507] PCI-DMA: aperture base @ 20000000 size 65536 KB

[    0.293507] PCI-DMA: using GART IOMMU.

[    0.293507] PCI-DMA: Reserving 64MB of IOMMU area in the AGP aperture

[    0.295522] hpet0: at MMIO 0xfed00000, IRQs 2, 8, 0, 0

[    0.295709] hpet0: 4 32-bit timers, 14318180 Hz

[    0.297156] ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

[    0.306085] system 00:01: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

[    0.306133] system 00:01: ioport range 0x220-0x225 has been reserved

[    0.306181] system 00:01: ioport range 0x290-0x294 has been reserved

[    0.306233] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4100-0x411f has been reserved

[    0.306281] system 00:02: ioport range 0x228-0x22f has been reserved

[    0.306328] system 00:02: ioport range 0x238-0x23f has been reserved

[    0.306376] system 00:02: ioport range 0x40b-0x40b has been reserved

[    0.306423] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d6-0x4d6 has been reserved

[    0.306470] system 00:02: ioport range 0xc00-0xc01 has been reserved

[    0.306518] system 00:02: ioport range 0xc14-0xc14 has been reserved

[    0.306565] system 00:02: ioport range 0xc50-0xc52 has been reserved

[    0.306613] system 00:02: ioport range 0xc6c-0xc6d has been reserved

[    0.306660] system 00:02: ioport range 0xc6f-0xc6f has been reserved

[    0.306708] system 00:02: ioport range 0xcd0-0xcd1 has been reserved

[    0.306755] system 00:02: ioport range 0xcd2-0xcd3 has been reserved

[    0.306802] system 00:02: ioport range 0xcd4-0xcdf has been reserved

[    0.306850] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4000-0x40fe has been reserved

[    0.306898] system 00:02: ioport range 0x4210-0x4217 has been reserved

[    0.306946] system 00:02: ioport range 0xb00-0xb0f has been reserved

[    0.306998] system 00:02: ioport range 0xb10-0xb1f has been reserved

[    0.307045] system 00:02: ioport range 0xb20-0xb3f has been reserved

[    0.307101] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xd1a00-0xd3fff has been reserved

[    0.307149] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xf0000-0xf7fff could not be reserved

[    0.307197] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xf8000-0xfbfff could not be reserved

[    0.307245] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xfc000-0xfffff could not be reserved

[    0.307293] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xafde0000-0xafdfffff could not be reserved

[    0.307358] system 00:0a: iomem range 0x0-0x9ffff could not be reserved

[    0.307406] system 00:0a: iomem range 0x100000-0xafddffff could not be reserved

[    0.307470] system 00:0a: iomem range 0xafef0000-0xcfeeffff has been reserved

[    0.312230] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:01

[    0.312278] pci 0000:00:01.0:   IO window: 0xe000-0xefff

[    0.312326] pci 0000:00:01.0:   MEM window: 0xfde00000-0xfdffffff

[    0.312374] pci 0000:00:01.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000d0000000-0x000000dfffffff

[    0.312441] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:02

[    0.312489] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   IO window: 0xd000-0xdfff

[    0.312536] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   MEM window: 0xfdd00000-0xfddfffff

[    0.312584] pci 0000:00:0a.0:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000fda00000-0x000000fdafffff

[    0.312649] pci 0000:00:14.4: PCI bridge, secondary bus 0000:03

[    0.312698] pci 0000:00:14.4:   IO window: 0xc000-0xcfff

[    0.312748] pci 0000:00:14.4:   MEM window: 0xfdc00000-0xfdcfffff

[    0.312798] pci 0000:00:14.4:   PREFETCH window: 0x000000fdb00000-0x000000fdbfffff

[    0.312883] pci 0000:00:0a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    0.312932] pci 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.312942] bus: 00 index 0 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.312993] bus: 00 index 1 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.313041] bus: 01 index 0 io port: [e000, efff]

[    0.313088] bus: 01 index 1 mmio: [fde00000, fdffffff]

[    0.313135] bus: 01 index 2 mmio: [d0000000, dfffffff]

[    0.313182] bus: 01 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.313228] bus: 02 index 0 io port: [d000, dfff]

[    0.313274] bus: 02 index 1 mmio: [fdd00000, fddfffff]

[    0.313322] bus: 02 index 2 mmio: [fda00000, fdafffff]

[    0.313369] bus: 02 index 3 mmio: [0, 0]

[    0.313415] bus: 03 index 0 io port: [c000, cfff]

[    0.313463] bus: 03 index 1 mmio: [fdc00000, fdcfffff]

[    0.313511] bus: 03 index 2 mmio: [fdb00000, fdbfffff]

[    0.313558] bus: 03 index 3 io port: [0, ffff]

[    0.313604] bus: 03 index 4 mmio: [0, ffffffffffffffff]

[    0.313658] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.349105] IP route cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.349491] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    0.350480] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.350768] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    0.350816] TCP reno registered

[    0.363107] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.366682] HugeTLB registered 2 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.368856] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    0.369153] msgmni has been set to 6871

[    0.369313] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.369403] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.480062] pci 0000:01:05.0: Boot video device

[    0.480140] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.480157] pcieport-driver 0000:00:0a.0: found MSI capability

[    0.480222] pci_express 0000:00:0a.0:pcie00: allocate port service

[    0.502424] hpet_resources: 0xfed00000 is busy

[    0.502484] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.502531] Hangcheck: starting hangcheck timer 0.9.0 (tick is 180 seconds, margin is 60 seconds).

[    0.502595] Hangcheck: Using get_cycles().

[    0.502811] input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

[    0.510076] ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

[    0.510167] input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

[    0.521059] ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

[    0.521287] processor ACPI0007:00: registered as cooling_device0

[    0.521374] processor ACPI0007:01: registered as cooling_device1

[    0.521463] processor ACPI0007:02: registered as cooling_device2

[    0.521567] processor ACPI0007:03: registered as cooling_device3

[    0.521718] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.522273] loop: module loaded

[    0.522557] Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.522629] Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

[    0.522736] ahci 0000:00:11.0: version 3.0

[    0.522752] ahci 0000:00:11.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    0.522901] ahci 0000:00:11.0: AHCI 0001.0100 32 slots 6 ports 3 Gbps 0x3f impl SATA mode

[    0.522971] ahci 0000:00:11.0: flags: 64bit ncq sntf ilck pm led clo pmp pio slum part 

[    0.523320] scsi0 : ahci

[    0.523484] scsi1 : ahci

[    0.523599] scsi2 : ahci

[    0.523718] scsi3 : ahci

[    0.523832] scsi4 : ahci

[    0.523959] scsi5 : ahci

[    0.524104] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 irq_stat 0x00400000 irq 22, PHY RDY changed

[    0.524170] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe02f000 port 0xfe02f180 irq 22

[    0.524235] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe02f000 port 0xfe02f200 irq 22

[    0.524300] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe02f000 port 0xfe02f280 irq 22

[    0.524365] ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe02f000 port 0xfe02f300 irq 22

[    0.524430] ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 abar m1024@0xfe02f000 port 0xfe02f380 irq 22

[    0.557084] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

[    0.557087] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 2

[    0.557089] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

[    0.557092] Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 3

[  102.951150] ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[  102.980050] ata1.00: HPA detected: current 1953523055, native 1953525168

[  102.980103] ata1.00: ATA-8: ST31000333AS, SD35, max UDMA/133

[  102.980150] ata1.00: 1953523055 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 31/32)

[  103.022296] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[  103.338146] ata2: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[  103.654145] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[  103.655503] ata3.00: ATAPI: HL-DT-STDVD-RAM GH22LS30, 1.01, max UDMA/100

[  103.657147] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

[  103.973150] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[  104.289162] ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[  104.605172] ata6: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

[  104.616197] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      ST31000333AS     SD35 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[  104.616396] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953523055 512-byte hardware sectors (1000204 MB)

[  104.616467] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[  104.616514] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[  104.616525] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[  104.616619] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 1953523055 512-byte hardware sectors (1000204 MB)

[  104.616688] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[  104.616734] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[  104.616745] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[  104.617298]  sda: sda1 sda2 sda3

[  104.645436] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[  104.645567] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[  104.646868] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            HL-DT-ST DVD-RAM GH22LS30 1.01 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[  104.651033] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 48x/48x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[  104.651099] Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[  104.651244] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[  104.651320] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[  104.651442] pata_atiixp 0000:00:14.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[  104.651594] scsi6 : pata_atiixp

[  104.651723] scsi7 : pata_atiixp

[  104.652603] ata7: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xfa00 irq 14

[  104.652652] ata8: PATA max UDMA/100 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xfa08 irq 15

[  104.965443] ohci1394 0000:03:0e.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[  105.015627] ohci1394: fw-host0: OHCI-1394 1.1 (PCI): IRQ=[22]  MMIO=[fdcff000-fdcff7ff]  Max Packet=[2048]  IR/IT contexts=[4/8]

[  105.015937] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[  105.015992] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: EHCI Host Controller

[  105.016118] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[  105.016204] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: applying AMD SB600/SB700 USB freeze workaround

[  105.016287] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: debug port 1

[  105.016351] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: irq 17, io mem 0xfe02c000

[  105.022162] ehci_hcd 0000:00:12.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[  105.022303] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  105.022385] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[  105.022434] hub 1-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[  105.123277] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[  105.123329] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: EHCI Host Controller

[  105.123466] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[  105.123544] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: applying AMD SB600/SB700 USB freeze workaround

[  105.123622] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: debug port 1

[  105.123685] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: irq 19, io mem 0xfe029000

[  105.129142] ehci_hcd 0000:00:13.2: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

[  105.129278] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  105.129366] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[  105.129417] hub 2-0:1.0: 6 ports detected

[  105.230292] ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[  105.230301] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[  105.230353] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: OHCI Host Controller

[  105.230478] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

[  105.230563] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.0: irq 16, io mem 0xfe02e000

[  105.285267] usb usb3: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  105.285361] hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

[  105.285414] hub 3-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[  105.386248] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[  105.386306] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: OHCI Host Controller

[  105.386425] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

[  105.386498] ohci_hcd 0000:00:12.1: irq 16, io mem 0xfe02d000

[  105.441271] usb usb4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  105.441361] hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

[  105.441414] hub 4-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[  105.542245] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[  105.542303] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: OHCI Host Controller

[  105.542426] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

[  105.542508] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0: irq 18, io mem 0xfe02b000

[  105.597243] usb usb5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  105.597335] hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

[  105.597389] hub 5-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[  105.698269] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[  105.698321] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: OHCI Host Controller

[  105.698440] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 6

[  105.698513] ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.1: irq 18, io mem 0xfe02a000

[  105.753270] usb usb6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  105.753360] hub 6-0:1.0: USB hub found

[  105.753412] hub 6-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[  105.854268] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[  105.854320] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: OHCI Host Controller

[  105.854439] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 7

[  105.854513] ohci_hcd 0000:00:14.5: irq 18, io mem 0xfe028000

[  105.909268] usb usb7: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[  105.909358] hub 7-0:1.0: USB hub found

[  105.909411] hub 7-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

[  106.010303] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[  106.010351] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[  106.010434] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[  106.010484] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[  106.010594] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:PS2K] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[  106.010641] PNP: PS/2 appears to have AUX port disabled, if this is incorrect please boot with i8042.nopnp

[  106.010856] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[  106.010999] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[  106.046506] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input2

[  106.067649] rtc_cmos 00:05: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[  106.067723] rtc0: alarms up to one month, hpet irqs

[  106.067796] i2c /dev entries driver

[  106.068013] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.14.0-ioctl (2008-04-23) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[  106.068080] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[  106.068126] cpuidle: using governor menu

[  106.068228] usbcore: registered new interface driver hiddev

[  106.068312] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[  106.068359] usbhid: v2.6:USB HID core driver

[  106.068451] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.17.

[  106.068498] ALSA device list:

[  106.068543]   No soundcards found.

[  106.068633] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[  106.068718] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[  106.068861] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[  106.069307] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[  106.069370] TCP cubic registered

[  106.069427] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[  106.069600] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[  106.070287] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[  106.070381] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[  106.070872] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[  106.071152] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[  106.071200] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[  106.120334] kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

[  106.120340] EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

[  106.120348] VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

[  106.120357] Freeing unused kernel memory: 368k freed

[  106.271643] ieee1394: Host added: ID:BUS[0-00:1023]  GUID[00ef050b00001fd0]

[  107.574767] ACPI: I/O resource piix4_smbus [0xb00-0xb07] conflicts with ACPI region SOR1 [0xb00-0xb0f]

[  107.574770] ACPI: Device needs an ACPI driver

[  107.574775] piix4_smbus 0000:00:14.0: SMBus Host Controller at 0xb00, revision 0

[  107.591509] r8169 Gigabit Ethernet driver 2.3LK-NAPI loaded

[  107.591525] r8169 0000:02:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[  107.591538] r8169 0000:02:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[  107.592091] eth0: RTL8168c/8111c at 0xffffc20000036000, 00:1f:d0:d6:4a:be, XID 3c4000c0 IRQ 510

[  107.795706] fglrx: version magic '2.6.27-gentoo-r8 SMP mod_unload ' should be '2.6.27-gentoo-r8 SMP preempt mod_unload '

[  107.823419] HDA Intel 0000:00:14.2: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[  107.856648] HDA Intel 0000:01:05.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[  107.856663] HDA Intel 0000:01:05.1: setting latency timer to 64

[  108.882807] EXT3 FS on sda3, internal journal

[  109.596897] Adding 3903784k swap on /dev/sda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:3903784k

```

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Try a different hard drive. As I said, if this doesn't work, then you're looking at a hardware issue. My thought is the problem is the drive itself, but it could just as easily be the controller. 

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## BloodyIron

 *pappy_mcfae wrote:*   

> Try a different hard drive. As I said, if this doesn't work, then you're looking at a hardware issue. My thought is the problem is the drive itself, but it could just as easily be the controller. 
> 
> Blessed be!
> 
> Pappy

 

I just picked this hardware up, I could very easily return it, but is there another way I can use to pinpoint what is failing about it? That way I can for sure know which part to take back and what to tell them.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

How big is the drive? Who manufactured it? I believe that someone said something about terabyte drives from Seagate that had some sort of firmware issue that caused strange drive operation. I don't recall where I read that except to say it was definitely in the Gentoo forum.

If it's not, then I'd still be inclined to say it's a drive issue. The best way to know would be to listen to the drive. If it gives you the clicks of death, then you've found your problem. If you have a second system handy into which you could stick the drive to find out, that would be even better.

Just for grins, unplug all other drives (ie CD-DVD ROM), or secondary hard drives, and see if the issue goes away.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## BloodyIron

Turns out the RAM was bad.

I took the mobo/proc/RAM in to test, and the only thing they found bad was the RAM. Replaced it and so far _ALL_ anomolies have been resolved.

Thanks for your help!

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Cool. Happy Gentooing!

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## figueroa

 *BloodyIron wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> [  107.574767] ACPI: I/O resource piix4_smbus [0xb00-0xb07] conflicts with ACPI region SOR1 [0xb00-0xb0f]
> ...

 

I have exactly this error in my dmesg, though no apparent malfunction, with my GA-MA78GM-US2H and kernel 2.6.29-gentoo-r5.  i2c_piix4 is autoloaded as a module.  Have 8 gigs of DDR2.  Any ideas.  I think this is the last remaining error in my dmesg.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Try this:

```
emerge acpi acpid && rc-update add acpid default
```

Then reboot.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## figueroa

Thanks Pappy.  I did as you suggested (acpi, and acpid in default).  I don't notice any difference.  I found that I already had acpid in boot, so I changed it to default).

Here is a better look at the error in dmesg context:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Linux agpgart interface v0.103
> 
> nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.
> ...

 

I posted that along with the nvidia loading information because the piix4_smbus conflict error happens right after agpgart loads.

Also, when I go in to X (startx - xfce4 destkop) this additional error hits dmesg:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> IRQ 18/nvidia: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs
> 
> 

 

and that all by itself.  There are no errors (EE) in Xorg.0.log and no related warnings (WW).

Everything SEEMS to be working great!

I've posted my .config at: http://pastebin.com/m3190e7d

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Also post the results of lspci -n and cat /proc/cpuinfo, and your /etc/fstab file. I'll fix your .config.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## figueroa

Thanks, Pappy.  I'm game.

lspci -n

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 00:02.0 0604: 1022:9603
> 
> 00:0a.0 0604: 1022:9609
> ...

 

/proc/cpuinfo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> processor	: 0
> 
> vendor_id	: AuthenticAMD
> ...

 

/etc/fstab

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/sda1	/		ext3	exec,dev,noatime,suid  1 1
> 
> /dev/sda2	/scratch	ext3	user,exec,dev,noatime,suid  1 2
> ...

 

Comments:

My system is now 100% SATA.

Apparently the nvidia IRQF_DISABLED issue is known to kernel developers and their position is that it is a driver issue they don't plan to fix - also called a non-issue by some.

I thought it might be helpful to show my active modules.  This is the output from lsmod:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Module                  Size  Used by
> 
> k8temp                  4108  0 
> ...

 

Thanks again for your interest in this.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

I found a few issues with your kernel. Many could easily add to an unstable setup. Since you have an nVidia card, you need nothing more than the VESA VGA frame buffer. You especially don't need ATI driver support.

In general, you did a fairly good job. With the settings I've made, you should be fine as frog hair.

Click here for your new .config. Compile as is.

For the best results, please do the following:

1) Move your .config file out of your kernel source directory (/usr/src/linux-  ).

2) Issue the command make mrproper. This is a destructive step. It returns the source to pristine condition. Unmoved .config files will be deleted!

3) Copy my .config into your source directory.

4) Issue the command make && make modules_install.

5) Install the kernel as you normally would, and reboot.

6) Once it boots, please post /var/log/dmesg so I can see how things loaded.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## figueroa

Pappy, thank you very much for your effort to help me and the many others you

also help.

Initially with your .config, I got a compile error:

nvidia.ko needs unknown symbol agp_backend_release

I did "rm -rf /lib/modules/2.6.29-gentoo-r5" and things compiled without notable error.

I noticed the kernel is notably smaller: 2812016 versus my own which was

2845680.

I have posted the entire dmesg at: http://pastebin.com/m4d3cefd0

The error about conflict in piix4_smbus remains: "ACPI: I/O resource piix4_smbus [0xb00-0xb07] conflicts with ACPI region SOR1 [0xb00-0xb0f]"

The error "IRQ 18/nvidia: IRQF_DISABLED is not guaranteed on shared IRQs" hit

dmesg as soon as I ran startx.

On the other hand, the system appears to be stable everything seems to run without error - and I have a leaner kernel.

I've since added back the hardware sensors k8temp and it87.  They sort of work.  Voltages look kind of flaky, but I get temperatures and fan speeds.

On rebooting or shutdown, the system hangs at unloading Alsa modules.  I plan to put Alsa back into the kernel where it worked without error in spite of conventional wisdom.

FOLLOWUP:

Changing Alsa from modular to built-in had the right affect - no hang on shutdown.

From a post found with Google that seemed to indicate that the i2c_piix4smbus might be conflicting with a timer of some kind I experimented with disabling HIGH_RES_TIMERS and the CONFIG_HPET_TIMER, CONFIG_HPET_EMULATE_RTC=y, CONFIG_HPET=y.  No dice.  The system boots with same errors and as a bonus runs (benchmarks) much slower.  So, I put those back and enabled CONFIG_HPET_MMAP=y for grins.  Back to normal with same old "normal" errors.

Gigabyte - AMD - GRrrrrrrr.

----------

## pappy_mcfae

That sucks. I wonder if a BIOS update might help. If not, at least you're running faster. 

While you're on the net, check to see if there is a bug report on this issue, or something similar. There might well be a fix somewhere, or a kernel update that will at least silence that message.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## figueroa

Bios update = good idea.

I found v5 (I've been on v4) on Gigabyte's web site just released 5 June.

The update went fine. 

No joy.  At least, no difference.

A Google search on the entire string "ACPI: I/O resource piix4_smbus [0xb00-0xb07] conflicts with ACPI region SOR1 [0xb00-0xb0f]" (without the quotes) gets almost 500 hits.  The problem is not limited to Gigabyte and (also noted Biostar, Asus, others) but all using the AMD 600/770/780 chipset.  Few of the posts are specifically about this piix4_smbus SOR1 conflict and none pose solutions.

Until more is known, wisdom says to steer clear of motherboards with these and similar AMD chipsets.  Still, no known actual problems.  No freezes, reboots or any other stray behavior.

UPDATE 6/11/2009

I posted the piix_smbus conflict issue in kernel.org's bugzilla.  Responses from the assigned developer were nearly immediate.  The issue appears to be from improper use of hardware monitoring on the i2c/smbus hardware which is not compatible with concurrent acpi monitoring.

You can find the entire string at: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13508

Glory be!

----------

